# Metals lot and plugs



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Metals up to 3oz.range all good some new condition 
$35 shipped
4 plugs carried but not used. Rapala,mirro,creekchub,atom
$20 shipped


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Closed


----------

